# أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني :​ 
بعد طول انتظار وغياب دام اكثر من شهر غبت لكي اعد لكم مفاجاة قوية لقد جئت لكم اليوم باقوي برنامج للمحاكاة والرسم واخراج اللوح الانشائية والتحليل .....​ 
وسوف تتناول هذه الدورة برنامج Autodesk Revit Structures 2010 من الالف الي الياء وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لاستكمال جميع الدروس​ 


والان مع الدورة ​ 




​ 


اما عن مميزات البرنامج​ 




​ 


نبذة عن امكانيات البرنامج​ 



​ 




​ 


وتلك مشاريع تم تصميمها بالبرنامج​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 
والان مع رابط تحميل البرنامج نسخة 2010​ 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=13134276&siteID=123112

أو 

روابط اخرى للبرنامج مع الكراك من اضافة المهندس life of rent

 على هذا الرابط
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171013.html

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

والان مع روابط الدورة علي اكثر من سيرفر ​ 
الدرس الاول : INTRODUCTION​ 
1-1-introduction​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
2-modifing the model + common task.​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------​ 
الدرس الثاني :starting the project​ 
2-1-importing dwg​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 


 


​ 
2-2-adding new levels​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
2-3-adding grids​ 































































​ 

تابع باقى الموضوع فى المشاركة التالية مباشرة​ 
ارجو من المشرف اضافة الروابط بنفس الترتيب لسهولة الوصول اليها​ 
ارجو من الاعضاء التفاعل وابداء رايهم​ 
واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 

م/أيمن محمد قنديل

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:

​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project​ 
3-1-add concrete columns​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/P7ROZ8RYDD​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/177028925/fe0555c9/3-1-add_concrete_columns.html​ 
3-2-add steel columns​ 
























​ 
*3-3-add structural wal*​ 









































​ 
3-4-add concrete beams ​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
3-5-adding steel beams​ 























​ 
3-6-adding curved grids.​ 























​ 
3-7-adding curved beam​ 























​ 
3-8- Automatically Place Beam System






​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/RS_3B0CMP2D8Q​ 


​ 




​
http://www.multiupload.com/MU_3B0CMP2D8Q



​ 




​​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_3B0CMP2D8Q



​ 




​​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/2S_3B0CMP2D8Q​ 


​ 
3-9-sketch beam system​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
3-10- adding steel truss ​ 






http://www.multiupload.com/RS_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/DF_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_OELLKXYW5C​


​
3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters







http://www.multiupload.com/RS_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/DF_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_SXHCX62WR6​




3-12-adding structural slabs







http://www.multiupload.com/RS_8694H4LLEC​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_8694H4LLEC​

*

*






http://www.multiupload.com/DF_8694H4LLEC​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_8694H4LLEC​


​ 
تابع المشاركة التالية​*
** اسالكم صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

3-13-adding shaft opening





http://www.multiupload.com/EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/RS_EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_EB9BBYWS8C​
*

*







http://www.multiupload.com/DF_EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_EB9BBYWS8C​





3-14-adding beam opening






http://www.multiupload.com/MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/RS_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/2S_MU8G61GCT4




---------------------------------------------------------------------

طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج 





http://www.multiupload.com/BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/MU_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/2S_BVQAR4H9CG​


​ 

* انتظروني في المزيد * ​ 
*اسالكم صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## yellow_sea (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*Great effort*

May Allah accept this wonderful work. Job well done.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري رفع باقي الدروس


----------



## محمودشمس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الفالف شكر جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## life for rent (19 ديسمبر 2009)

دة اول شرح عربى للبرنامج فعلا..............ربنا يتقبل منك هذا العمل يارب
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت بقائمة المواضيع المثبتة ثم ينقل بعد ذلك فى هذا الرابط للتثبيت بشكل دائم

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نسخة التحميل للبرنامج الموجودة بالرابط نسخة تجريبية 
هل يوجد نسخة اخرى من البرنامج بكراك لها


----------



## life for rent (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نسخة التحميل للبرنامج الموجودة بالرابط نسخة تجريبية
> هل يوجد نسخة اخرى من البرنامج بكراك لها


 
السلام عليكم
دى الروابط للبرنامج


*depositfiles*


http://depositfiles.com/files/xzrxzrxfthttp://depositfiles.com/files/xzrxzrxft
http://depositfiles.com/files/6p2z45jjhhttp://depositfiles.com/files/6p2z45jjh
http://depositfiles.com/files/1va7n6s9dhttp://depositfiles.com/files/1va7n6s9d
http://depositfiles.com/files/77cdcviy6http://depositfiles.com/files/77cdcviy6





*and for the crack only*


http://depositfiles.com/files/vmtv5wth6http://depositfiles.com/files/vmtv5wth6


Download from Rapidshare


for x86

http://rapidshare.com/files/223937733/rst2010_x86.nfohttp://rapidshare.com/files/223937733/rst2010_x86.nfo
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938095/rst2010_x86.r00http://rapidshare.com/files/223938095/rst2010_x86.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938229/rst2010_x86.r01http://rapidshare.com/files/223938229/rst2010_x86.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938203/rst2010_x86.r02http://rapidshare.com/files/223938203/rst2010_x86.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938086/rst2010_x86.r03http://rapidshare.com/files/223938086/rst2010_x86.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938089/rst2010_x86.r04http://rapidshare.com/files/223938089/rst2010_x86.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938120/rst2010_x86.r05http://rapidshare.com/files/223938120/rst2010_x86.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938076/rst2010_x86.r06http://rapidshare.com/files/223938076/rst2010_x86.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/223938078/rst2010_x86.r07http://rapidshare.com/files/223938078/rst2010_x86.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939137/rst2010_x86.r08http://rapidshare.com/files/223939137/rst2010_x86.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939166/rst2010_x86.r09http://rapidshare.com/files/223939166/rst2010_x86.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939123/rst2010_x86.r10http://rapidshare.com/files/223939123/rst2010_x86.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939080/rst2010_x86.r11http://rapidshare.com/files/223939080/rst2010_x86.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939130/rst2010_x86.r12http://rapidshare.com/files/223939130/rst2010_x86.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939114/rst2010_x86.r13http://rapidshare.com/files/223939114/rst2010_x86.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939077/rst2010_x86.r14http://rapidshare.com/files/223939077/rst2010_x86.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939075/rst2010_x86.r15http://rapidshare.com/files/223939075/rst2010_x86.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939443/rst2010_x86.r16http://rapidshare.com/files/223939443/rst2010_x86.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939437/rst2010_x86.r17http://rapidshare.com/files/223939437/rst2010_x86.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939433/rst2010_x86.r18http://rapidshare.com/files/223939433/rst2010_x86.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939458/rst2010_x86.r19http://rapidshare.com/files/223939458/rst2010_x86.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939461/rst2010_x86.r20http://rapidshare.com/files/223939461/rst2010_x86.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939486/rst2010_x86.r21http://rapidshare.com/files/223939486/rst2010_x86.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939494/rst2010_x86.r22http://rapidshare.com/files/223939494/rst2010_x86.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939509/rst2010_x86.r23http://rapidshare.com/files/223939509/rst2010_x86.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939735/rst2010_x86.r24http://rapidshare.com/files/223939735/rst2010_x86.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939756/rst2010_x86.r25http://rapidshare.com/files/223939756/rst2010_x86.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939754/rst2010_x86.r26http://rapidshare.com/files/223939754/rst2010_x86.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939760/rst2010_x86.r27http://rapidshare.com/files/223939760/rst2010_x86.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939765/rst2010_x86.r28http://rapidshare.com/files/223939765/rst2010_x86.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939795/rst2010_x86.r29http://rapidshare.com/files/223939795/rst2010_x86.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939588/rst2010_x86.r30http://rapidshare.com/files/223939588/rst2010_x86.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939857/rst2010_x86.rarhttp://rapidshare.com/files/223939857/rst2010_x86.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/223939624/rst2010_x86.sfvhttp://rapidshare.com/files/223939624/rst2010_x86.sfv



*and for x64*

http://rapidshare.com/files/223940006/rst2010_x64.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940102/rst2010_x64.r01http://rapidshare.com/files/223940102/rst2010_x64.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940111/rst2010_x64.r02http://rapidshare.com/files/223940111/rst2010_x64.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940099/rst2010_x64.r03http://rapidshare.com/files/223940099/rst2010_x64.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940093/rst2010_x64.r04http://rapidshare.com/files/223940093/rst2010_x64.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940108/rst2010_x64.r05http://rapidshare.com/files/223940108/rst2010_x64.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940115/rst2010_x64.r06http://rapidshare.com/files/223940115/rst2010_x64.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940179/rst2010_x64.r07http://rapidshare.com/files/223940179/rst2010_x64.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940350/rst2010_x64.r08http://rapidshare.com/files/223940350/rst2010_x64.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940404/rst2010_x64.r09http://rapidshare.com/files/223940404/rst2010_x64.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940433/rst2010_x64.r10http://rapidshare.com/files/223940433/rst2010_x64.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940434/rst2010_x64.r11http://rapidshare.com/files/223940434/rst2010_x64.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940428/rst2010_x64.r12http://rapidshare.com/files/223940428/rst2010_x64.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940439/rst2010_x64.r13http://rapidshare.com/files/223940439/rst2010_x64.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940436/rst2010_x64.r14http://rapidshare.com/files/223940436/rst2010_x64.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940492/rst2010_x64.r15http://rapidshare.com/files/223940492/rst2010_x64.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940662/rst2010_x64.r16http://rapidshare.com/files/223940662/rst2010_x64.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940736/rst2010_x64.r17http://rapidshare.com/files/223940736/rst2010_x64.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940789/rst2010_x64.r18http://rapidshare.com/files/223940789/rst2010_x64.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940784/rst2010_x64.r19http://rapidshare.com/files/223940784/rst2010_x64.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940795/rst2010_x64.r20http://rapidshare.com/files/223940795/rst2010_x64.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940790/rst2010_x64.r21http://rapidshare.com/files/223940790/rst2010_x64.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940798/rst2010_x64.r22http://rapidshare.com/files/223940798/rst2010_x64.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940898/rst2010_x64.r23http://rapidshare.com/files/223940898/rst2010_x64.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940965/rst2010_x64.r24http://rapidshare.com/files/223940965/rst2010_x64.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941015/rst2010_x64.r25http://rapidshare.com/files/223941015/rst2010_x64.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941062/rst2010_x64.r26http://rapidshare.com/files/223941062/rst2010_x64.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941073/rst2010_x64.r27http://rapidshare.com/files/223941073/rst2010_x64.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941083/rst2010_x64.r28http://rapidshare.com/files/223941083/rst2010_x64.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941085/rst2010_x64.r29http://rapidshare.com/files/223941085/rst2010_x64.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940879/rst2010_x64.r30http://rapidshare.com/files/223940879/rst2010_x64.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/223941221/rst2010_x64.rarhttp://rapidshare.com/files/223941221/rst2010_x64.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940909/rst2010_x64.sfvhttp://rapidshare.com/files/223940909/rst2010_x64.sfv


Download from HotFile

http://hotfile.com/dl/310836/41fb47f/emeien_13.ASD2010.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311117/64f0f68/emeien_13.ASD2010.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311146/d2436b3/emeien_13.ASD2010.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311171/508ba7b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311192/1d25f49/emeien_13.ASD2010.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311214/c209f22/emeien_13.ASD2010.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311257/32dc53e/emeien_13.ASD2010.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311279/ab2808c/emeien_13.ASD2010.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311303/36ca370/emeien_13.ASD2010.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311325/a350350/emeien_13.ASD2010.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311386/e4131e1/emeien_13.ASD2010.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311417/0d1013b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311455/e7078bd/emeien_13.ASD2010.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311476/a44c899/emeien_13.ASD2010.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311506/fb69e69/emeien_13.ASD2010.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311537/8047905/emeien_13.ASD2010.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311570/68ba703/emeien_13.ASD2010.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311593/c9a4f0b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311622/a5b293d/emeien_13.ASD2010.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311651/3fd497d/emeien_13.ASD2010.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311684/ef01fff/emeien_13.ASD2010.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311715/706f45b/emeien_13.ASD2010.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311734/27d3bde/emeien_13.ASD2010.part23.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/311747/f4da170/emeien_13.ASD2010.part24.rar.html


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*روابط جديدة للبرنامج*

Autodesk.AutoCAD.Revit.Structure.Suite.2010.x86.DVD-NoPE

Links

http://depositfiles.com/files/xzrxzrxft
http://depositfiles.com/files/6p2z45jjh
http://depositfiles.com/files/1va7n6s9d
http://depositfiles.com/files/77cdcviy6


CRACK
http://depositfiles.com/files/vmtv5wth6


LINKS


http://hotfile.com/dl/284735/951d228/AAcRS2k10WiN.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/284686/e33e4b5/AAcRS2k10WiN.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/280539/56b389a/AAcRS2k10WiN.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/284651/80c1335/AAcRS2k10WiN.part4.rar.html

CRACK

http://hotfile.com/dl/286631/c009995/PENo.rar.html​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project*

الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project



3-1-add concrete columns


http://www.multiupload.com/P7ROZ8RYDD

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/177028925/fe0555c9/3-1-add_concrete_columns.html

3-2-add steel columns





























*3-3-add structural wal*
















































3-4-add concrete beams 




































*انتظروني في المزيد *



*اسالكم صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دى الروابط للبرنامج
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> autodesk.autocad.revit.structure.suite.2010.x86.dvd-nope
> 
> links
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثالث : Modeling a project
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abedodeh (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعاجزين عن الشكر ربنا يحفظك وشكرا


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## life for rent (20 ديسمبر 2009)

متابعين اول باول 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.طاهر (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير و على القيمة العالية التى تم اضافتها


----------



## life for rent (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى نرسم ال coupled shear wall او حائط قص فيه فتحات وكيفية استخدام النظام المترى وليس ال inch
واتمنى من حضرتك وضع ذلك فى الشرح...........جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*تابع الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project*

3-5-adding steel beams




























3-6-adding curved grids.





































انتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا​


----------



## life for rent (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو تصيح روابط الحلقة 3-6 اللى هى adding curved grids


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-5-adding steel beams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

3-6-adding curved grids.




























3-7-adding curved beam




























to be continue​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-6-adding curved grids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الردود المشجعة علي استكمال الدورة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

3-8- Automatically Place Beam System








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_3B0CMP2D8Q











​
http://www.multiupload.com/MU_3B0CMP2D8Q











​
http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_3B0CMP2D8Q











​
http://www.multiupload.com/2S_3B0CMP2D8Q






اسالكم فقط صالح الدعاء​


----------



## life for rent (21 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التحميل ........بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك المتميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-8- automatically place beam system
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

واصل إبداعاتك يا زعيم الشروحات الجديد
وفقك الله لكل خير ونفع بك
متابعين باستمرار لكل الدورات


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## ammar.2520 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع يا مهندس ايمن
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*3-9-sketch beam system*


3-9-sketch beam system








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_4YHR4A42OK 








http://www.multiupload.com/MU_4YHR4A42OK 








http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_4YHR4A42OK 








http://www.multiupload.com/2S_4YHR4A42OK 




اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-9-sketch beam system​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engeahmad (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ومجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## aagcarab (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ااشكر ااجزيل و ادعو الله ان يحفظك و عمر طويل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي شرحك الرائع


----------



## refaey (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى الفاضل مهندس / أيمن قنديل لكم عظيم شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لشخصكم النبيل وشخصيتكم المتفردة وشرحكم الاكثر من رائع المتميز بسهولته والذى اعتقد انه نال إعجاب كل رواد المنتدى . بارك الله فيك وبارك لك وبارك عليك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك . ونرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## twity181 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## life for rent (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط الناقص 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223940006/rst2010_x64.r00

اتمنى التعديل


----------



## life for rent (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط كلها اهى واسف جدا لو تسببت فى مشكلة لحد
http://crshare.com/autodesk-revit-structure-version-2010/


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس lifeعلي مشاركته المميزة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 ديسمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> الرابط الناقص
> http://rapidshare.com/files/223940006/rst2010_x64.r00
> 
> اتمنى التعديل





life for rent قال:


> الروابط كلها اهى واسف جدا لو تسببت فى مشكلة لحد
> http://crshare.com/autodesk-revit-structure-version-2010/



تم التعديل مع فصل هذه الروابط أيضا بموضع منفصل لحضرتك نظرا لاهمية البرنامج
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asd salim (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thx alot..wsh we can keep in contact and wish u have time to answer our questions


----------



## adz0086 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الكويس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ياشمهندس 

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## aziz009 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج هام لكل مبدع.......وفقك الله للأفضل.


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Construction-Eng-1 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تامر محمد سبع (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mrtaha (1 يناير 2010)

*برنامج هام لكل مبدع.......وفقك الله للأفضل.*​


----------



## م.حنان (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا مجهود مقدر 

ولكن الروابط لاتفتح معي لاادري اين هي المشكلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

انتظروني في الدفعة القادمة من الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

م.حنان قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا مجهود مقدر
> 
> ولكن الروابط لاتفتح معي لاادري اين هي المشكلة


 

اختنا الغالية مهندسة حنان لقد قمت بمراجعة الروابط وجميعها عمل ارجو اعادة المراجعة


----------



## sherifarmy (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم واثابك به الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2010)

اقد قمت باعداد الكثير من الدروس وجار رفعها


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اقد قمت باعداد الكثير من الدروس وجار رفعها


Dear Eng Abo Baker
Dear Eng Ayman

i have ability and enough experiance to prepare videos as tutorials so the engineer wil make use of them as you r doing but i donot have the software how i prepare these tutorials and the method pls help me in that so we can help all the engineers regards​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم ارجو لو فى مع حضرتك تعليم مفصل شوية عن كده لان ده مختصر جدا ومش كامل

وجزااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

*3-10-adding steel truss*







http://www.multiupload.com/RS_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/DF_OELLKXYW5C​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_OELLKXYW5C​


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

*3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters*

3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters







http://www.multiupload.com/RS_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/DF_SXHCX62WR6​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_SXHCX62WR6​












3-12-adding structural slabs








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_8694H4LLEC​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_8694H4LLEC​
http://www.multiupload.com/MU_8694H4LLEC 
*

*






http://www.multiupload.com/DF_8694H4LLEC​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_8694H4LLEC​







انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

*3-13-adding shaft opening*


3-13-adding shaft opening






http://www.multiupload.com/EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/RS_EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_EB9BBYWS8C​
*

*







http://www.multiupload.com/DF_EB9BBYWS8C​









http://www.multiupload.com/HF_EB9BBYWS8C​


​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (6 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
أسأل الله أن يفتح عليك
وان يوفقك لكل خير
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

*3-14-adding beam opening*

3-14-adding beam opening







http://www.multiupload.com/MU8G61GCT4











http://www.multiupload.com/RS_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_MU8G61GCT4









http://www.multiupload.com/2S_MU8G61GCT4



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> http://www.multiupload.com/rs_oellkxyw5c​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-11-customizing truss parameters
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-13-adding shaft opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-14-adding beam opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## JustBooD (7 يناير 2010)

يعطيك اخي الف عافية على موضوعك المتميز...وان شاء الله نشوف منك المزيد..


----------



## reem mohammed khed (7 يناير 2010)

thank u ya BASHMOHANDES gazak alah 7`ayran


----------



## محمد السيوطى (7 يناير 2010)

برجاء شرح تفعيل الكراك
وما الفرق بين x86 و x64 ؟

انا حملت البرنامج من موقع الشركة واتسطب معايا,ماذا أفعل بعد؟!
لأن البرنامج مبفتحش معايا لوعملت الكراك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## ant_gamal (8 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> 3-14-adding beam opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شغال صوت بدون صوره عكس الباقي تمام صوت وصورة


----------



## م.محمد عمران (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الشرح والجهد الطيب.
لكن لي استفسار:
ما الفرق بين هذا البرنامج وبرنامج الروبوت وأيهما أفضل في التصميم وما مميزات كلًا منهما؟


----------



## ant_gamal (9 يناير 2010)

ant_gamal قال:


> شغال صوت بدون صوره عكس الباقي تمام صوت وصورة



كان المشكله بجهازي وتعمل الان جيدا


----------



## محمد السيوطى (9 يناير 2010)

برجاء شرح تفعيل الكراك
وما الفرق بين x86 و x64 ؟

انا حملت البرنامج من موقع الشركة واتسطب معايا,ماذا أفعل بعد؟!
لأن البرنامج مبفتحش معايا لوعملت الكراك​


----------



## Enghazza (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس أيمن والله يجعل المجهود اللي بذلته في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس أيمن وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## bena2d (10 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
وددت فقط ان اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود و ربنا يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
و نفعنا و اياك بما علمنا
و ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## Yahiaahm (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا ولكن اواجه مشكلة مع التنزيل


----------



## محمد الشهاب (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## abedodeh (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ايمن قنديل 
لو سمحت انا بشتغل shop drawing وتفريد حديد للعبارات والجدران الاستنادية والجسور واريد ان اعرف اذا بالامكان الاستفادة من البرنامج في عمل جداول واوزان تفريد الحديد وكيف وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

جاري تحضير المطلوب جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الكريمة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

*طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج*

طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج 






http://www.multiupload.com/BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/MU_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_BVQAR4H9CG​








http://www.multiupload.com/2S_BVQAR4H9CG​


​ 

انتظروني قريبا في المزيد


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life for rent (12 يناير 2010)

باشمهندس ....هل البرنامج نقدر نستخدمه فى لوحات التسليح وفرد الحديد وايضا رسم حديد المنشأ بالكامل كحديد فقط بس فى ال three dimensions خصوصا انى كنت منتظر حضرتك تشرح الجزئية دى فى التيكلا لكن للاسف وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس عليوة (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا بش مهندس 


وياريت ترفع باقى الدروس بسرعة 

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس عليوة (15 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر يابش مهندس 
وياريت ترفع باقى الدروس بسرعة


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السيوطى (16 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لكن الكراك الموجود بالمشاركة الاولي ,غير اللي بتكلم عنه في الشرح
ممكن رابط سليم لباتش البرنامج


----------



## life for rent (17 يناير 2010)

ارجو من المشرف الغاء روابط ال hotfile لانها لبرنامج autocad structural detailing 2010
وليس لل revit


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يناير 2010)

life for rent قال:


> ارجو من المشرف الغاء روابط ال hotfile لانها لبرنامج autocad structural detailing 2010
> وليس لل revit



برجاء وضع نسخة من الروابط المطلوب حذفها
حيث انى وجدت نوعين من الروابط deposite file , hot file والاثنان بنفس التقسيمة ولنفس البرنامج فأيهما به الخطأ


----------



## المعجبة بوالديها (18 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ،جزاك الله ألف خير.
على فكرة أنا عضوة جديدة ،ولقد إستفدت كثيراً من المنتدى.


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

روابط تحميل البرنامج مش شغالة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2010)

engelsha3er2010 قال:


> روابط تحميل البرنامج مش شغالة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تستطيع تحميل البرنامج من هذا الموضوع فروابطة تعمل وسبق تحميل البرنامج منها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171013.html


----------



## life for rent (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا حملت من روابط ال hotfile وليس ال deposit files ووجدت انها لبرنامج autocad structural detailing 2010 وقمت بتنصيب البرنامج كمان للتأكد......وبما ان روابط ال deposite files بنفس تقسيمة روابط الهوت فايل يبقى اكيد الاتنين ذى بعض ................الروابط الصحيحة للبرنامج هى ال rapid share فقط
لكن ال hotfile و ذيها طبعا ال deposite files لبرنامج اخر كما ذكرت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا حملت من روابط ال hotfile وليس ال deposit files ووجدت انها لبرنامج autocad structural detailing 2010 وقمت بتنصيب البرنامج كمان للتأكد......وبما ان روابط ال deposite files بنفس تقسيمة روابط الهوت فايل يبقى اكيد الاتنين ذى بعض ................الروابط الصحيحة للبرنامج هى ال rapid share فقط
> لكن ال hotfile و ذيها طبعا ال deposite files لبرنامج اخر كما ذكرت



تم التعديل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المساااااح (19 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks eng.ayman


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع ممكن لو سمحتم تنزولوا رابط اخر زي الزت شير او التو شير او الفور شير من اول الدرس العاشر لان الروابط الموجوده ما تشتغلش عندي وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا


----------



## محمد السيوطى (22 يناير 2010)

مطلوب crack Generate لكل من Revit Structure و Structural_Detailing
المرفق بالموضوع ليس crack Generate​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> مطلوب crack Generate لكل من Revit Structure و Structural_Detailing
> 
> المرفق بالموضوع ليس crack Generate​


 


كراك برنامج revit structures 2010 ومرفق معه السيريال وطريقة تفعيل البرنامج​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?nnxyjnid52y


الرجاء صالح الدعاء​


----------



## محمد السيوطى (22 يناير 2010)

أخوي المهندس أيمن ,مشكور والله يبارك فيك
انا جربت الكراك بس بردو مش هو ده المطلوب 
البرنامج بيطلب product key ولا في حاجة لنسخ Requst code (مرفق صورة)
معلش احنا تاعبينك معانا , بس والله انت ليك معزة خاصة جدا في قلوبنا , وأنت أخ وحبيب 
الله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> أخوي المهندس أيمن ,مشكور والله يبارك فيك
> انا جربت الكراك بس بردو مش هو ده المطلوب
> البرنامج بيطلب product key ولا في حاجة لنسخ Requst code (مرفق صورة)
> معلش احنا تاعبينك معانا , بس والله انت ليك معزة خاصة جدا في قلوبنا , وأنت أخ وحبيب
> الله يوفقك


 

اخي الحبيب لقد حملت البرنامج من الشركة من الرابط الاتي

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=13134276&siteID=123112

ولقد وجدته رابط سريع جدا ثم بعد تنزيل البرنامج واجراء عملية التسطيب يقوم البرنامج بتحميل باقي الملفات ثم يقوم بنهاء التسطيب ومن ثم نقوم بعمل الكراك المرفق اخيرا بالطريقة المذكورة داخله في ملف txt ثم يصبح البرنامج فعال مدي الحياة

اتمني ان تصلح معك تلك الطريقة​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abed mansour (24 يناير 2010)

thanx very much it is realy great


----------



## elimy2000 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس 
تم التحميل وسأقوم باذن الله بالاستماع للشرح 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## خالد حسين أبونجا (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس ايمن قنديل 
الاردن


----------



## مروة الامين (31 يناير 2010)

كيف يتم التنزيل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جاري رفع ياقي الملفات


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## عمرو ايمن 22 (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا رائع

في ميزان حسناتك

ملاحظة:
لم أتمكن من تحميل الدروس من 10 إلى 13 بسبب ان السيرفرات المتوفرة طلعت روحي

ارجو الرفع على زد شير او الميديا فاير

خالص التحية


----------



## wal_dab (4 فبراير 2010)

*المهندس العظيم محمد قنديل*

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
نرجوا من حضرتك اضافة باقي الدروس الممتازة
وشكرا لك على مجهودك العظيم*​


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس عليوة (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووو ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو حازم (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة إني متابع مهتم لما تقدمه عزيزي مهندس أيمن لكن بودي معرفة كيفية تشغيل الملفات فالحقيقة أنها تعمل صوت فقط علماً بأني نزلت K-Lite_Codec_Pack_570_Mega.exe ولم تنفع العملية فهل هناك برنامج معين أم هناك حل أفيدوني أفادكم الله 
دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه.


----------



## wal_dab (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*

*نحن في انتظار باقي الدروس
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ايمن قنديل*​


----------



## كاترينا لويس (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا استاذ احمد على هذا البرنامج


----------



## asd salim (6 فبراير 2010)

thx eng. ayman..u r doing great job
pls i have experiance in many civil engineering feilds but i donot know how to make movies same to your lectures.pls help me by telling me which software you r using and the procedure. thx in advance


----------



## asd salim (6 فبراير 2010)

pls i need the link to ur tutorials in robot


----------



## ahmed_usief (7 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك و فى مجهودك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يديمها عليك نعمة الا وهى خدمة كل طالب علم استفاد من شرحك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اود ان اسال ان كان يوجد دروس باقية للبرنامج ام انك اتممت شرح البرنامج؟ 
حيث اننى متشوق الى شرح ان كان فى باقى للدروس حيث ان شرحك متميز ويدل على فهمك للبرنامج وتريد ايصال فهمك الى جميع الاخوة
بارك اللة فيك يااخى


----------



## wassem121 (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك ويفتحها بوجك ويجعل هالاعمال بميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عليوة (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووور وياريت ترفع باقى الدروس بسرعة


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## azeez3500 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الكيبر


----------



## كاسر الارض (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا 
ولكن معي سؤال ماهو الفرق بينه وبين برنامج Robot
وأي البرامج افضل Autodesk ام CSI Programes
تحياتي


----------



## asd salim (10 فبراير 2010)

thx alot
pls give me the link to ur tutoroals in robot..i need it alot
thx in advance


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 فبراير 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الله يديمها عليك نعمة الا وهى خدمة كل طالب علم استفاد من شرحك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اود ان اسال ان كان يوجد دروس باقية للبرنامج ام انك اتممت شرح البرنامج؟
> حيث اننى متشوق الى شرح ان كان فى باقى للدروس حيث ان شرحك متميز ويدل على فهمك للبرنامج وتريد ايصال فهمك الى جميع الاخوة
> بارك اللة فيك يااخى


 

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب انتظرني في المزيد قريبا جدا


----------



## wal_dab (11 فبراير 2010)

*نحن في انتظار المزيد*

جزاك الله خيرا و الى الامام


----------



## بيتشوب (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه 

تسلم الايادى


----------



## maljondi (13 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداً مهندس ايمن وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Mickey (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الدروس الجميلة


----------



## tamer shehab (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعلك دخرا لهد الامة


----------



## محمد السيوطى (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخوي أيمن,انا شغلت البرنامج لكن للأسف بياخد وقت طويل في الملفات اللي بينزلها بعد التسطيب-7ساعات
ويعطيني رسالة error , والنتيجة مبلاقيش ملفات التيمبلات بتاعة المشاريع,هل في طريقة أنزل بيها الملفات دي لوحدها ؟ أو ترفعهالنا علي النت؟!
وتكون مشكور..


----------



## mh1234eg (24 فبراير 2010)

_*شكرا جدا على المجهود الجبار وجزاك الله كل الخير فى حياتك واخرتك*_


----------



## علي منصور (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات


----------



## محمد السيوطى (25 فبراير 2010)

برجاء رفع metric library الخاصة بالبرنامج لاني واجهت صعوبة في تنزيلها من الموقع


----------



## slovaky22 (1 مارس 2010)

*شكرا لك يا بش مهندس أيمن والله يجعل المجهود اللي بذلته في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (1 مارس 2010)

لقد قمت بالدعاء لك بظاهر الغيب وفى سرى أرى أن هذا أفضل
أرى أن تطلب الاجر دائماً من الله .


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و دمت لنا فخرا وعزا


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd salim (6 مارس 2010)

when i copied the file to another..im getting zero lables for the countour can i know y pls?


----------



## asd salim (6 مارس 2010)

how i can instal civil 3d with autocade land developement


----------



## reda fouda (8 مارس 2010)

الاخ مهندس ايمن
برجاء مراجعة الروابط الموضوعة وخاصة الماليتى لود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wal_dab (21 مارس 2010)

*استفسار*

*جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ايمن قنديل
هل هناك بقية لدروس الريفيت الانشائي ام ان الدروس فقط هي المطروحة في المشاركة ؟؟*


----------



## خوشمان محمد (23 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wahid69 (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا اساتذ ايمن


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (24 مارس 2010)

والله لا نملك لكم سوى الدعاء


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

بوركت اخي أيمن وفقك الله


----------



## المساااااح (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا بشمهندس ايمن ... وليا طلب بعد ازنك لو ينفع ترفع الشرح دا فى ملفات بوربوينت او بي دي اف لان احيانا بكون فى الشغل وصعب اشغل ملف صوتي .... وشكار جدا جدا جدا على الشرح الجامد دا ... وتحيه لهندسة المنصورة


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك مشكلة بالروابط 
أرجو اعادة التحميل و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hamzeaziz (6 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## starmeto (20 أبريل 2010)

*مجهود رائع*

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس ربنا يجزيك خير بس لازم تبقي صريح مع الناس وتقولهم ان كل اللي انت عامله ده مجرد ترجمه للكورسات اللي منزلاها شركه vtc وعلي العموم برده مجهود رائع علي الترجمه.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*انتظروني في الجديد*​


----------



## amer salim (23 أبريل 2010)

Engineer Ayman , Allah be with you to protect and help.am looking forward for your lessons on Staad thank you


----------



## mesho....... (4 مايو 2010)

thanxxxx eng . ya reet ba2y el droos


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## sayed062 (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعافاك


----------



## harb_484 (8 يونيو 2010)

Merci for useful lessons


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (12 يونيو 2010)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة*​


----------



## saalaam (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## fatalfury (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس أيمن ... 
منتظرين باقي الشرح ... لا تتوقف أعانك الله ... منتظرين باقي الرسم وكيفية تصدير المنشأ لبرامج التحليل وكيفية إظهار القطاعات المختلفة بالتسليح وما الي ذلك !
جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخري ... وهل سيتأخر الشرح حتي نبقي علي اتصال أم لا ؟


----------



## ebrahem mohd (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .... والله لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .... كان عندي استفسار وهو هل انتهى هكذا الشرح ام ان هناك بقية ؟ ... ولك مني جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 يوليو 2010)

للشرح بقية اخواني المهندسين ولكني بصدد اعدادها


----------



## ahmed arfa (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا" علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وارجو ان تكمل باقي الحلقات


----------



## الهانتر (22 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks Very Much Wishing To More Success


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (28 أغسطس 2010)

..............ربنا يتقبل منك هذا العمل يارب
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_belga (28 أغسطس 2010)

_بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وجزاء الله بألف خير 
والله تقدم عملاً كبيرا 
_


----------



## eng man eng (28 أغسطس 2010)

متردد  وخائف من التجربة


----------



## طاطاطا (31 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر علي التعليم اللي انت عامله..... ربنا يكرمك


----------



## عطية درويش (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## mdsayed (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## bjalil (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thany you


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## amer salim (10 سبتمبر 2010)

Allah be with you.i hope i can see the rest of lessons soon thank you.


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## keen14 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن على هذا العمل الممتاز جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*





نرجس صباح قال:


> شكرررررررررا





ahmed arfa قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس





حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend





keen14 قال:


> جزاء الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن على هذا العمل الممتاز جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك





م0مصطفي النجار قال:


> شكرررررررررررررا





amer salim قال:


> allah be with you.i hope i can see the rest of lessons soon thank you.





منتصر عوض قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء





bjalil قال:


> thany you




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m m a (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m m a (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## nour990 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندس ايمن ترفع الدروس كلها على ابط واحد ميديافاير يدعم الاستكمال


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من اخواني اصحاب النت ذو السرعات العالية اعادة رفع الحلقات علي موقع المديا فير ليسهل وصولها لجميع الاعضاء لتعم الفائدة


----------



## nour990 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس للاهتمام 
واتمنى يكون فى مثيلة من اصحاب السرعات العالية


----------



## علعول (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى المهندس ايمن 

ممكن ترفع الدروس من بعد 3-19


----------



## م.محمد عمران (3 يناير 2011)

معذرة أود إعادة السؤال:


م.محمد عمران قال:


> مشكور على هذا الشرح والجهد الطيب.
> لكن لي استفسار:
> ما الفرق بين هذا البرنامج وبرنامج الروبوت وأيهما أفضل في التصميم وما مميزات كلًا منهما؟


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ايمن قنديل ارجو اضافة الملفات على الميديافاير ولك مني كل الشكر الجزيل وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## محمود خطابي (21 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Elbirry (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....تحية تقدير وغعزاو للمهندس أيمن قنديل وفقه الله وجعله عونا لزملائه والباحثين عن العلم وكل ما هو جديد........لي طلب من المهندس أيمن برجاء وضع دروس الفيديو الخاصه ببرنامج revit على رابط 4 shared لسهولة تحميله .....والله الموفق

تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## abumo3az (25 يناير 2011)

الروابط منتهية الصلاحية
برجاء من الاخوة اللى قاموا بالتحميل من قبل رفع الملفات مرة اخرى ليستفيد منها اكبر قدر من المهندسين


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## محمد مورو (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكورر بجد بس ياريت لوسمحت باقى الدورس بعد اذن حضرتك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad elmancy (12 مارس 2011)

الف الف ..شكر يا باشمهندس ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك
من علم الى علم ان شاء الله


----------



## madhima1 (6 أبريل 2011)

بجد انا مبهور ربنا يحفظك زيكرمك يارب ويسعدك يارب


----------



## madhima1 (6 أبريل 2011)

بجد انا مبهور ربنا يحفظك ويكرمك يارب ويسعدك يارب


----------



## كريم سيد عامر (6 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبه للملافات اللى ضرت اشتغلت عليها فى الدوره نجيبها منين لان انا نزلت الكورس كله واول ما بدأت فى الشرح وجدت ان الملفات المساعده غير موجوده فى المسار اللى حضرتك بتشرحه


----------



## عرفات صلاح (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أبريل 2011)

كريم سيد عامر قال:


> بالنسبه للملافات اللى ضرت اشتغلت عليها فى الدوره نجيبها منين لان انا نزلت الكورس كله واول ما بدأت فى الشرح وجدت ان الملفات المساعده غير موجوده فى المسار اللى حضرتك بتشرحه




انشاء الله ارفعهم لحضرتك قريبا جدا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن 
انا بحاول انزل البرنامج من المنتدى لكن كل الروابط انتهى صلاحيتها هل ممكن حضرتك تنزلها تانى ووجدت ايضا ان الشركة عملت نسخة جديدة من البرنامج 2012 هلو يختلف كتير عن 2010 وهل ممكن نفس الكراك يعمل علية وهل فى تكملة للدروس ام توقفت الى هزا الحد ارجو الافادة ولكن جزيل الشكر


----------



## AHMED2284 (5 مايو 2011)

very good


----------



## ارض القدس (19 يونيو 2011)

انا اذا كلت الك مبدع ضلمتك لانك اكثر اتمنه منك ان ترفع الكراك للبرنامج لانه محذوف وهل هو نفسه للاصدار 2012


----------



## adnano1 (20 أغسطس 2011)

*revit structure*

السلام عليكم تحية اجلال و تقدير يا استاد على مجهوداتك الجبارة و ندعوا لك بكل خيل.لو سمحت هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا فيديو عن طريقة تقييم الكلفة الكمية و المدية لانشاء مشروع ما بواسطة برنامج الريفت


----------



## ابو الايثار (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن وسننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع ودعائنا لك بالتوفيق ..


----------



## MR: معتصم مسعد علي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء الدروس من الدرس الرابع Analyzing A project


----------



## ahmad_battat (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الممتاز ده


----------



## beingrelax (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور مهندس أيمن علي الشرح الجميل ده لكن الرابط رقم 13 تم حذفه .. يا ريت ترفع الرابط ده تاني إذا سمحت يا بيش مهندس


----------



## محمد س الجمل (8 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله خير 
نرجو اعادة رفع الجزء 3-13 و الجزء 3-14 و كيفية تفعيل الكراك مره اخري لان الروابط غير فعاله و كذلك نرجو رفع البرنامج نفسه لنتمكن من استخدامه 
شكرا مره اخري


----------



## ibrahem nenga (9 فبراير 2012)

a;vhhhhhh


----------



## ibrahem nenga (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## EngineerTaha (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل الروابط لا تعمل مع الجميع أم معي انا فقط؟


----------



## ابن الباحة (5 أبريل 2012)

ماشاء الله 
الله يحفظك


----------



## rayan200 (11 أبريل 2012)

les liens marche pas


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saam00011 (21 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي شرحك الرائع*


----------



## alaa el-sherif (13 يونيو 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## احمد مراد محمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي شرحك الرائع*


----------



## احمد مراد محمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شرحك رائع وكثر الله من أمثالك
وإليكم إيضا شرح جميل أخر ولكن لا يغني عن شرح م ايمن 
00 Intriduction (engwagi7).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## بيكوك (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا باشمهندس تكملة الشرح ورفع الملفات اللي حضرتك مستخدكها وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omar458 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة انا كنت عايز الدورة دى بس على لينكات تانية لو تقدروا لانها مش نافعة عندي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=1]دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير[/h]


----------



## eng.aboddahab (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه , وياريت يا كريم تجدد الروابط عشان مش شغاله


----------



## alaa mos (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينكات بتاع الفديوهات مافيش والا واحد شغال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## deadheart333 (2 يناير 2013)

تعليم سئ سئ سئ جدا ...وانا انصح بشرح المهندس وجيه عباس لانه شارح الريفيت بضمير مش مجرد بنقل حاجة وبعمل وخلاص ولا انا فاهم اللى بيحصل مجرد بنقل وخلاص والشرح الانجليزى انذف من دة بصراحة ياجماعة


----------



## deadheart333 (3 يناير 2013)

وكل الشروحات كدة للاسف سواء safe >>etabs>>كل البرامج شرح سئ سئ سئ ...ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه


----------



## zine eddine (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم لما لا تحاول الاتصال با بش مهندس ايمن
و تحاول تصحيح الاخطاء وان كانت فبني اادام خطئون وتتعاون معه و تقدمون افضل الافضل لاخوانكم

فربما تختلف الاراء و الافكار لكن السبيل واحد
اشكر كلا المهندسين ايمن قنديل و السيد المهندس *deadheart333*
اشكر السيد المهندس ايمن قنديل 
هنالك بعض الدورو س حذفت

وجزاكم الله خيرا الف خيرا


----------



## deadheart333 (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز زين الدين ..اولا تشرفت كثيرا بالبوست بتاع حضرتك ...لما تيجى حضرتك وتشوف شرح المهندس وجيه عباس هاتحس بالفرق الرهيب بين الشرحين ...شرح المهندس ايمن ما لوش اى لازمة ...وانا اسمى دة استهزاء بدماغ المهندسين ..انا مهندس وعارف دماغ المهندسين ماشية ازاى دة مجرد شرح لواحد فى حضانة مش مهندس مدنى محترم زى حضرتك مثلا.:...انا لازم اعمل شرح بمجهودى مش اسرق شروحات شركة تانية وخلاص وكمان لا اجى اترجمها اترجمها بالصورة الفظيعة دى..المصيبة ان كل الشرحات كدة والله انا هاشد فى شعرى ...ومرة اخرى تشرفت بحضرتك


----------



## deadheart333 (5 يناير 2013)

تعالى مثلا شوف حضرتك طريقة رسم الاعمدة الخرسانية دة حتى معملش قطاعات وورانا بتعمل قطاع ازاى لا اختار واعمل دى واسوى دى ... زى ما اكون بحفظ البرنامج مش بفهمه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا مهندس ايمن قنديل ارجو ان يتم رفع كل ما تم شرحه من قبلك على اليويتيوب لكي نتمكن من المشاهدة و التحميل


----------



## osama_oo (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير يا بشمهندس ايمن ,,, 
السيد المهندس ​*deadheart333 ,, اولا اسلوب حضرتك النقدى بجد هو اللى سيئ جدااااا ,,, ثانيا هو حضرتك بتعترض على ايه المهندس ايمن بيعمل عمل تطوعى بدون اى مقابل ده ربنا يكرمه اصلا انه بيفرغ وقته وبيعمل الشرح ده حتى وان كان اقل من مستوى حضرتك ,,, واذا كان الشرح فعلا مش عاجب حضرتك او ان مستواك التعليمى اعلى من كده فاتمنى ان حضرتك تتواضع وتعمل زى المهندس ايمن وتفيدنا بخبراتك يعنى على الاقل ساعتها حضرتك هتكون افدتنا بدل النقد الغريب ده فعلا ..

بعتذر عن اسلوبى فى الكلام لو دايق حضرتك ,,, *


----------

